# Poor Boys Black Hole



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Just tried Poor Boys Black Hole for the first time.
OMG!
I sealed it with 2 layers of Meguiars Liquid Wax (which was easier to put on than the Black Hole) and all, I mean, ALL of the thousands of tiny swirls marks accumulated over the past 5 years are gone!
All I can see in the bonnet under the garage lighting is how bad Audi's painting is with the orange peel effect.
HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

I've used White Diamond in the past and it is a good glaze.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I used to use black hole on my Slk and recommended it to everyone I knew with a black car. Now my TT is silver I use white diamond.


----------



## audisline (Jul 21, 2016)

Which would anyone recommend for demon blue?


----------

